# Help - Acan echinata dying



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Can it bounce back?

Cal 410
Alk 8.9
Mag 1290
No3/po4 0
Ph 8
Salinity 1.026


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Has it been melting away or slowly fading? Does it still have a response to food? How long have you had it? Clearly it's not happy but hard to tell if its stressed or diseased. Dip?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

If it dies, come see me. I will hook you up one for free.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

corpusse said:


> Has it been melting away or slowly fading? Does it still have a response to food? How long have you had it? Clearly it's not happy but hard to tell if its stressed or diseased. Dip?


I think it was just last weekend. The night before it was fine, the the next morning it look like that after being in my tank for a little over 2 months.

I'm not sure if it was happy from day 1 though.










It never really puffed up. I offered it pellets and mysis and I would see the mouths open a bit, but never watched it consume anything.

It did have a few heads of aiptasia on it, so I added the peps. My thoughts are that i had some asshole shrimps. My zoos look like they have been picked at. I removed some and the zoos are opening again, just trying to catch the last one 

I have not noticed any pests otherwise. I watch that tank like a hawk


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

BIGSHOW said:


> If it dies, come see me. I will hook you up one for free.


That's awesome! Thanks, I still need to check out your place, as you're around the corner from me. Ps, I saw some vids of your build on promo reefs youtube! Looks great


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

arturo said:


> That's awesome! Thanks, I still need to check out your place, as you're around the corner from me. Ps, I saw some vids of your build on promo reefs youtube! Looks great


Your welcome anytime I am home, just send me a message.


----------

